# My ankle's swelling hasn't gone down yet?



## Centrix (Jan 29, 2012)

I went to the doctors to get my foot checked out a month ago, they did X-Rays and ace bandaged it up but because I had messed up my foot 3 other times they weren't sure if I had sprained it badly or if I have a hair line fracture or broke it? They told me to stay in bed and rest until the swelling goes down and have been bed ridden since, the swelling is still the same and my pain is the same as well so what gives? when can I expect to see change? I really want to move in with my girl friend before valentines or at the very least next month, I ice it and soak it in Epson salt and keep it elevated 24/7, Any help would be great on like when I can expect to start seeing any change? this is bull shit I want to start walking I hate crutches


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 29, 2012)

more x-rays, or an mri, could be a relatively serious problem


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2012)

Since GBAtemp is full of medical professionals...you should have your answer quickly.


...if that falls through, go ask a doctor.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask the doctor, this isn't normal. I had a swelling like that when I broke my foot, went down in a week.
IF the worst has come, you may have an infection, those aren't pretty.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2012)

What about anti-inflammatory drugs, like acetaminophen or ibuprofen?  I've had that kind of injury before and yeah, it sucked bad, but the swelling went down after a week or so.  Since you said it hasn't gone down after a month, I'd see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 29, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> What about anti-inflammatory drugs, like acetaminophen or ibuprofen?  I've had that kind of injury before and yeah, it sucked bad, but the swelling went down after a week or so.  Since you said it hasn't gone down after a month, I'd see a doctor ASAP.



Yeah been taking those


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Centrix said:


> [...]Epson salt[...]



Being a jackass pointing out a simple spelling error...


Spoiler










I think you mean epso*m*, lol 



Out of curiosity, what dosage (mg) of the NSAID have you been taking?  Prescription strength ibuprophen is 600mg (or is it 800?).  When I dislocated my kneecap, it had swollen like hell, I was taking 600mg 2 or 3 times a day.  Never helped. Naproxen sodium (Aleve) is supposed to be better, but again that didn't help me either.

If it hasn't gone down on its own yet, you probably have some sort of fluid buildup, as was my case with my knee, in which case it would need to be extracted by a doctor with a syringe.  You may have torn something to some degree.


----------

